# Has Mexico crime reduced Tug Members travel?



## Wonka (Sep 5, 2010)

We haven't been to Mexico for 2-1/2 years.  I'm not sure I could get my wife to vacation there again with the escalation of the drug wars.  

I'm wondering if other Tug member's have decided to avoid Mexico in their travel plans.

If tourism has decreased, I would think it would be easier to exchange? No?

I haven't looked at the Mexico board for a very long time, it appears this question has been answered many times after I did a search.  But, if anyone has any input I'd like to hear it.  In the interim, I'll read the other strings.  I love the Mexican resorts, but mostly I like visiting outside of the resorts where the locals go.  So, I suppose that wouldn't be too smart any longer.


----------



## mikenk (Sep 5, 2010)

Certainly, with the Swine Flu last year, the economic downtown, and the drug cartel crimes, tourism is down in Mexico. I would guess it is pretty easy to trade into.

For us, we own there and go about three weeks a year - mainly to Riviera Maya, Cabo, and especially Puerto Vallarta. We feel perfectly safe in all of the towns we visit and see no evidence of the border crimes affecting those areas. Of course, things could change, but I see the same friendly happy people everywhere we go - and no evidence of it changing.

Hope you give it another try: one thing we have noticed over the years is that the quality of the restaurants has really improved - especially in Puerto Vallarta.

Mike


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hasn't stopped me in the least.  Every country has its issues and I'm betting that the actual problem is 50%-75% of what sensationalist media would like you to believe.  If you're not associating with the drug peddlers/users then I see no reason you would have problems.  Of course, the one or two exceptions are the ones you'll see plastered all over the t.v., radio and internet.

And it seems Mexico is taking steps to rid itself of police corruption as well - they recently canned 10% of their police force!


----------



## Judy (Sep 5, 2010)

Mexico is a big county.  The drug cartel wars are only in certain areas.  We go to Cozumel every year and have never seen any evidence of drug-related crime there. We always go outside of the resort.  Sometimes we stay in a Mexican hotel.  We spend Sunday evenings in the Plaza with the locals and eat in the downtown restaurants.  We don't go wandering around in run-down sections, but then we wouldn't do that in the US either.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2010)

We were in Maz in January and will be in PV this month. I can't say we have been deterred.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Elli (Sep 5, 2010)

We'll be 1 wk in Nuevo Vallarta and 1 wk in PV beginning of Oct.

We haven't been in PV since Costco opened - has anyone shopped there?  Good selection as usual with Costco?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 5, 2010)

We're still planning to go to Cabo next August. Our son went to our timeshare this year along with a friend and they had a fine time.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 5, 2010)

We have considered, and rejected, a trip to Mexico within the past year. Safety was a significant part of the discussion. Yes, the odds are fairly low you'll get caught up in anything in a resort area, but I'd prefer complete safety, thanks.


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 5, 2010)

Two trips planned to Cabo in the next 5 months.  Although I don't take what is going on in some parts of Mexico lightly, we have always felt safe in Cabo, Puerto Vallarta, La Paz and Playa Del Carmen areas.  I'm sure other areas we haven't visited are just as safe.  I know everyone tries to make comparisions, and most, like mine to follow, probably aren't really relevent.  But, there have been about a half dozen (or more) murders in the Sacramento area this week along with the accompanying SWAT encounters in a couple of neighborhoods.  Just need to apply some common sense when you travel anywhere. 
Love traveling to Mexico and I hope they can get some control on the drug wars situation before long.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 5, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> We have considered, and rejected, a trip to Mexico within the past year. Safety was a significant part of the discussion. Yes, the odds are fairly low you'll get caught up in anything in a resort area, but I'd prefer complete safety, thanks.


And where, pray tell, did you find to go that is _*completely safe*_???


----------



## Pat H (Sep 5, 2010)

Going to Cancun/Playa Del Carmen next month and Nuwvo Vallarta in March. Both trips are all women. We must be out of our minds. No place is absolutely safe. You get in a car, fly on airplane and go to the bank. Bet your chances of getting hurt doing one of those things is a lot greater than getting caught in a drug war!


----------



## mikenk (Sep 5, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> And where, pray tell, did you find to go that is _*completely safe*_???



Absolutely agree. I assume camping in your backyard would qualify. Oops, I live in the country with rattlesnakes - so much for that.

A driving vacation is far more dangerous than a trip to a resort in Mexico.

As a tourist, I personally believe that you are much more vulnerable in areas that tourists are targeted by muggers of opportunity - as in major U.S. tourist areas, rather than being caught accidentally in the middle of a drug war in Mexico.

Mike


----------



## maja651 (Sep 5, 2010)

We were in Cancun in April for 2 weeks, will be in Playa del Carmen in October/November for 2 weeks, and have a cruise planned for next April that goes to Cabo, Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan.  So NO, the media's portrayal of the drug violence in Mexico has not stopped us.  I feel very safe in the tourist areas. 

On the other hand, we live only 45 minutes from the Mexican border town of Nogales, Sonora/Nogales Arizona.  I will NOT go there.  I feel it is not safe.   If you pay attention, the drug violence is mainly in the border areas, not in the tourist areas.

Michelle


----------



## BoaterMike (Sep 5, 2010)

We are planning for two weeks in mid October.   I can't say that it won't enter my mind.  Perhaps we will be more aware of surroundings and where we plan to go.  But we will not let it ruin our enjoyment of the trip.  

Mike


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 5, 2010)

We spent 2 weeks in Cancun in April, we are going to Playa Del Carmen in November and we will return to Cancun in April.  As Michelle said, the problems are in the border towns.  We have not cancelled any Mexico plans!


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 5, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> And where, pray tell, did you find to go that is _*completely safe*_???



Well, Hawaii.

And please don't reach for the "even Hawaii isn't completely safe" when we're comparing it to a place that - in just the last three weeks - has been in the headlines for multiple political assassinations, kidnappings, and at least one massacre and mass grave.

Seriously, you can certainly make a case that Mexico is safe for the vast majority of travelers. I'm not going to say you can't. 

But, yes, Hawaii or London or Aruba would be completely safe on a comparative basis. And, yes, I'd prefer not to take my three small children to a country with an active kidnapping industry and drug violence.

Eight killed in a Cancun bar bombing Tuesday, incidentally. Let me know when that happens in Hawaii or your backyard:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...n_mexico_owner_reportedly_refused_to_pay.html


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 5, 2010)

Elli said:


> We'll be 1 wk in Nuevo Vallarta and 1 wk in PV beginning of Oct.
> 
> We haven't been in PV since Costco opened - has anyone shopped there?  Good selection as usual with Costco?



The Costco has a very good selection as in U.S.  Howver, we prefer to shop at Mega when we're in Nuevo.


----------



## geekette (Sep 6, 2010)

have been planning trip to cabo for over a year, not changing plans.


----------



## ada903 (Sep 6, 2010)

We were in Cancun for two weeks November/December 2009, and everything seemed fine, yet I am still uneasy when reading the news.  I canceled our April 2010 trip and I am considering some other Caribbean locations, e.g. Aruba and St Thomas.  We love Mexico and Royal Resorts dearly and although I realize nothing major has happened to any of the millions of tourists every year, that would be related to the drug cartel wars, maybe it is just a matter of time before it does.  There are so many travel options and places to see, I take this as an opportunity to see some other places instead of going back to Cancun four weeks every year.  I am Romanian and used to travel and get around in a third world country, but there is a difference between petty random crime and organized crime that is spreading like a plague.  Hopefully the situation will improve some day so we can return to Cancun.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 6, 2010)

We're avoiding Mexico for the time being.  I feel safer elsewhere.

Anne


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2010)

*We are too close...*



Wonka said:


> We haven't been to Mexico for 2-1/2 years.  I'm not sure I could get my wife to vacation there again with the escalation of the drug wars.
> 
> I'm wondering if other Tug member's have decided to avoid Mexico in their travel plans.
> 
> ...



Living 40 miles north of Tijuana, our newspapers have lots of scary stories of what is going on in the border towns.  Unfortunately that has stopped our yearly visits to Ensendada, etc. and has inflluenced our vacation plans to even avoid the other Mexican vacation resorts like Puerto Vallarta.  Instead, we are traveling to Tobago where the Dengue fever is now spreading  -- figure that one out


----------



## randster2 (Sep 6, 2010)

I was in Cabo earlier this year, and asked about escalating violence.  They were surprised I was asking about violence in Cabo.  I had to repeat the question several times.  The response was that they were afraid of the United States.  They read about violence every day in the US, and do not want to come here.


----------



## mikenk (Sep 6, 2010)

One problem I see in these and other discussions on Mexico is that Mexico is often seen as a singular vacation destination as opposed to what it really is - a large country with many destinations each with their own culture, climate, and environment. Crime in one area is seen as crime in all; realistically, I know of no other country that is seen that way.

I blame the U.S. media largely for this misperception. Last year all of Mexico was warned as being off limits due to the Swine Flu, and yet there was never a case reported in the Cabo area. You were safer there than in most U.S. states - however certainly not the perception. 

There are places that I do not feel safe in Mexico as there are places I don't feel safe in the U.S., but i believe a little research coupled with common sense will easily guide you.

Mike


----------



## siesta (Sep 6, 2010)

Hawaii is completely 100% safe thanks to Dog the Bounty hunter. I will never go to mexico again, unless Dog moves there of course.


----------



## mav (Sep 6, 2010)

*Not stopping us*

Not us!  We spent 5 weeks in Cancun in this past winter and plan on going again for 3 weeks this winter.


----------



## Wonka (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  

I am surprised of all the negative reaction to the press.  It seems like over the years nobody trusts the reporting in newspapers.  

Is there anyone we can actually trust for accurate information?  

Please...don't turn this into a political thread.  My question has been answered.  Most Tug member's responding don't seem deterred from visiting Mexico based on the crime.


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 6, 2010)

No it hasn't affected my plans to travel to Cancun and Cabo. If I payed attention to the news I wouldn't travel to any US city do to all the killings and violence I see nightly in the US.


----------



## BlindBat (Sep 6, 2010)

_deleted--though it deals with the topic of this thread, it's still considered political and against TUG rules_


----------



## mikenk (Sep 6, 2010)

How funny - but certainly has a ring of truth.

I still remember the look on the Dallas newscaster last year when he was telling his audience in a condescending way not to visit any part of Mexico because of the swine flu. 
thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## BlindBat (Sep 6, 2010)

mikenk said:


> How funny - but certainly has a ring of truth.
> 
> I still remember the look on the Dallas newscaster last year when he was telling his audience in a condescending way not to visit any part of Mexico because of the swine flu.
> thanks for sharing.
> Mike



Don't even get me started on Swine flu - I would make a video but would rather just let that sleeping dog lie.

Not one case here in Cabo BTW and it crippled the economy for three months.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 6, 2010)

*Nope!*

We feel very safe at our Cancun resorts.  Drug violence elsewhere has not influenced our decisions to travel.


----------



## mikenk (Sep 6, 2010)

Bindbat,

We were in Cabo two weeks ago - actually in San Jose Del Cabo. We had a great time - not as hot as expected.

Mike


----------



## BlindBat (Sep 6, 2010)

mikenk said:


> Bindbat,
> 
> We were in Cabo two weeks ago - actually in San Jose Del Cabo. We had a great time - not as hot as expected.
> 
> Mike



Glad you had fun! It has been a great summer heat wise. This is my third summer down here and last year had me a little concerned but this year has been a piece of cake and the Sea of Cortez has remained nice and cool which really helps.

I was in Vegas in July for a weekend and it had to have been 20 degrees hotter (though drier as well)


----------



## Elli (Sep 6, 2010)

itchyfeet said:


> The Costco has a very good selection as in U.S.  Howver, we prefer to shop at Mega when we're in Nuevo.


Thanks, itchyfeet, I was beginning to wonder if my question was lost with all the other various posts.


----------



## Judy (Sep 6, 2010)

We made a trip to Cozumel right after the Swine Flu travel advisory was lifted.  It worked out for us because we were able to get really cheap air and hotel prices.  But it didn't work out for the people of Cozumel at all.  Even though Cozumel had no swine flu cases, cruise ships canceled their port calls and so many tourists canceled their vacations that the local establishments were suffering.  I hate to see innocent, hard working people paying the price for something that isn't their fault in Mexico or on the US Gulf Coast.  If I can help by spending my tourist dollars there, everybody wins.


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 6, 2010)

We'll be in Cabo 11/27 - 12/11.  Actually I've been mre concerned about the Mexicana bankruptcy than the crime in Mexico.  We own in Nuevo Vallarta and usually go there every year and will continue to do so.  I feel sorry for the Mexican workers who depend on the tourist trade to make a living--they're having a tough time.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2010)

Elli said:


> We'll be 1 wk in Nuevo Vallarta and 1 wk in PV beginning of Oct.
> 
> We haven't been in PV since Costco opened - has anyone shopped there?  Good selection as usual with Costco?



There is a new Wallmart in Nuevo Vallarta. We liked this store better than Mega. The Wallmart has a better selection of whiskey and wine. We did go to Mega in Nuevo Vallarta for some of our stuff because it was closer. 

The Wallmart in PV is not as good as Mega PV and neither is as good as Costco PV. imo


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2010)

Some of our friends will not go to Mexico. The drug war is really not the main reason. Some of these people just love Hawaii or other destinations. I like Mexico but also like Hawaii, California, Grand Cayman, Florida and alot of other places too. We head to Mexico every year because the fish seem to like the boat rides.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 6, 2010)

As I previously said, we are NOT changing our plans to go to Playa del Carmen and Cancun.
I am an assistant principal in an inner city high school and although the violence has not occurred in school, there have been shootings and murders in the downtown area.  I'm still going to work every day!


----------



## M. Henley (Sep 6, 2010)

*Yes*

We used to visit Rosarito Beach yearly.  After they killed the Rosarito Beach police chief in beroad daylight we have discontinued our visits there.


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2010)

easyrider said:


> There is a new Wallmart in Nuevo Vallarta. We liked this store better than Mega. The Wallmart has a better selection of whiskey and wine. We did go to Mega in Nuevo Vallarta for some of our stuff because it was closer.
> 
> The Wallmart in PV is not as good as Mega PV and neither is as good as Costco PV. imo


Thanks for your comments, easyrider, we'll try out the various stores when we get there in Oct.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 8, 2010)

*Cabo*

Cabo is safer than most U.S. Cities.  The swine flu was so bogus.  I went to Cabo right after that was released in the media and it was like a ghost town. 
Come to find out later we had more cases in California than the one case they had in La Paz.


----------



## BoaterMike (Sep 8, 2010)

I just came across this story from a post on another board related to travel in light of the violence.  

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/08/31/mexican-tourism-booming-officials-say-despite-ongoing-violence/

Mike


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 8, 2010)

nazclk said:


> Cabo is safer than most U.S. Cities.  The swine flu was so bogus.  I went to Cabo right after that was released in the media and it was like a ghost town.
> Come to find out later we had more cases in California than the one case they had in La Paz.



I agree about the swine flu hoax. We were at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya when it occurred. The Mexican Government and media went into panic mode and shut down a lot of businesses. The occupancy at the Grand Mayan dropped to less than 20% and many resorts closed in the area. A lot of the tourists left early. The worst thing is that so many employees were laid off and they don't get any unemployment or welfare. We have quite a few friends that work at the Grand Mayan that were laid off. Service suffered as many restaurants were closed. The only good thing was the flight back was not full so we were able to upgrade to first class.


----------



## flexible (Sep 8, 2010)

Elli said:


> We'll be 1 wk in Nuevo Vallarta and 1 wk in PV beginning of Oct.
> 
> We haven't been in PV since Costco opened - has anyone shopped there?  Good selection as usual with Costco?



Great selections at both Costco PV & Cancun. Just like in the U.S.


----------



## flexible (Sep 9, 2010)

maja651 said:


> We were in Cancun in April for 2 weeks, will be in Playa del Carmen in October/November for 2 weeks, and have a cruise planned for next April that goes to Cabo, Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan.  So NO, the media's portrayal of the drug violence in Mexico has not stopped us.  I feel very safe in the tourist areas.
> 
> On the other hand, we live only 45 minutes from the Mexican border town of Nogales, Sonora/Nogales Arizona.  I will NOT go there.  I feel it is not safe.   If you pay attention, the drug violence is mainly in the border areas, not in the tourist areas.
> 
> Michelle



Michelle, Where will you be in PDC for October/November? We'll be at the Mayan. Perhaps we can meet sometime?

My husband drove from California through Nogales to Mazatlan & PV since the 1980s. I drove with him in 2007 & 2008. Have many people discontinued driving to Mexico through Nogales?

Our last US resort will be Hyatt Wild Oak near San Antonio. We plan to enter Mexico through Nuevo Laredo. I'd appreciate advice about this border crossing.

From what I've read online, the Maxipistas (toll roads) route indicate Monterrey, Puebla, Villahermosa then either Chetumal or Merida before Playa del Carmen/Cancun.

We replaced our TomTom GPS with the newest model with Mexico/US/Canada maps where it speaks the cross streets & has better features. 

I like to stop at "no tell motel" places outside of towns where you drive into an enclosed garage adjacent to your unit. I feel safer knowing that it is unlikely someone can break into the car while I am sleeping. I have no idea if it will be harder to find these type of places on our route but I figure the toll roads usually end before & after towns.


----------



## Fredm (Sep 11, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I agree about the swine flu hoax. We were at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya when it occurred. The Mexican Government and media went into panic mode and shut down a lot of businesses.



The Swine Flu was not a hoax. 
Panic was justified. 
Because of the responsible actions by the Mexican Government, a worldwide pandemic was averted. The entire planet owes the Mexican government a debt of gratitude. They suffered enormously because of their courageous actions.

The genesis of this H1N1 outbreak was tracked back to a Wisconsin slaughterhouse  in 2005.  An excellent article on the subject. 
The mutation of these viruses is more complicated than ascribing it to a single source. Humans actually infected the pigs.

Why was the panic justified? The 1918 pandemic that killed 100 million people was the H1N1 virus. 
Nothing short of nuclear war is potentially more devastating to humans than viewing the "flu" casually. Thank goodness Mexico and the world reacted as it did.


----------



## mikenk (Sep 11, 2010)

It doesn't change the fact that there was not a case in Cabo and yet we were still being told by the media that all of Mexico was more dangerous for H1N1 than parts of the U.S. that were affected. For me, the truth still counts; panic all over Mexico was not justified.

Mike


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 11, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> ...but I'd prefer complete safety, thanks.



And the tourist destination that is completely safe is???


----------



## scooter (Sep 11, 2010)

easyrider said:


> Some of our friends will not go to Mexico. The drug war is really not the main reason. Some of these people just love Hawaii or other destinations. I like Mexico but also like Hawaii, California, Grand Cayman, Florida and alot of other places too. We head to Mexico every year because the fish seem to like the boat rides.


I love those places, too. But we will be spending Thanksgiving week in Cancun at the Royals. I dont love the way the taxi hustlers swarm over you when you  land there, so this year I have prearranged the pick up. That is certainly not only  a Cancun issue, we had someone stopping to see us something or another every 20 minutes at the pool in Sint Maarten recently.


----------



## Monica (Sep 11, 2010)

The only thing that's stopped me is the lousy US economy.  Can't afford to travel anywhere like I used to be able to do.

But, with working 2 jobs, I have been able to scrape enough together to go to Acapulco over Thanksgiving.


----------



## siesta (Sep 11, 2010)

Monica said:


> I have been able to scape enough together to go to Acapulco over Thanksgiving.



good for you, have a great time.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 12, 2010)

mikenk said:


> It doesn't change the fact that there was not a case in Cabo and yet we were still being told by the media that all of Mexico was more dangerous for H1N1 than parts of the U.S. that were affected. For me, the truth still counts; panic all over Mexico was not justified.
> 
> Mike



There were no cases in the Cancun/Riviera Maya area yet they literally shut the area down.


----------

